# The “SHHHH” Transmission Noise Investigation - NEED YOUR INPUT



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

In reference to the other thread that seemed limited in the title, I am creating this one to document our journey to try to reach conclusion and enough data to go to dealership and have them immediately hear the “SHH” noise to investigate. The more people do this the more attention it will get by VW.

I want answers. As Im sure you all do. Ive personally never heard such a noise in any other transmission before.

What is the noise were trying to look for?

1. Start Car, windows down, music off, garage preferrred.
2. Apply Brake very firmly and hold it firmly during next steps
3. Put Selector in D
4. Slowly apply throttle to have engine reach 1000-1100 RPM and hold. You may have to repeat until you find RPM that works for you.
5. Listen for distinct SHH noise.
6. Move selector to M and SHH Noise should go away.
7. Move selector to D and SHH noise should come back.
8. Release throttle.
9. Move selector to P 
10. Release brake. END.

Thats the noise and it proves its transmission related. During normal driving this noise appears to happen at slow speeds at higher gears and has shown to occur during D, S and M selector modes. One scenario, is slowing down at a stop sign slow enough but not fully stopping. You will get the noise as you apply throttle to illegally roll that stop. Other normal driving scenarios include going up hills. I imagine towing would also make this issue appear.

I am planning to email Car and Driver and Motor Trend and see if they can try to capture this in their long term Atlas.

Please perform above procedure safely and report your results along with your vehicle year and drivetrain. Your input and comments and speculation is greatly appreciated.

Ill start.

2019 SEL FWD V6 - Noise heard.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

This is the noise that I re-created at-will by slowly driving in a parking lot, slowing down and checking that the tranny was in third, then accelerating.

https://youtu.be/NMaAJy7OqWo

Your steps have some issues.

While holding with brake and applying gas, the movement of the lever etc. shouldn't change anything or be able to turn the noise on/off.

When you are moving an get this noise, you can make it stop by just downshifting to second manually.

This only happens in third while moving but yes, you can get the noise stopped by power braking.

Sport mode only eliminates this when in the slowing to a stop scenario b/c it will typically downshift more aggressively in this scenario out of third.

It is undoubtedly the transmission; this is not an induction noise by the intake.

The key here is slow speed/low RPM in third...


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Your steps have some issues.
> 
> While holding with brake and applying gas, the movement of the lever etc. shouldn't change anything or be able to turn the noise on/off.


My test case is a fault isolation test case. Holds all things constant and changes one thing to turn the noise on and off at will. RPM is constant. Selected gear is constant. Speed is constant. Throttle is constant. Only the D and M mode is changing.

In the test case I developed, It does turn the noise off And on, which points to something being commanded by the software between D and M that turns the noise on and off in that test case only. 

In my test case, D or M, that means something is being actuated/commanded. The thing that is actuated/commanded is the likely culprit and the noise generator.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Andre VW said:


> My test case is a fault isolation test case. Holds all things constant and changes one thing to turn the noise on and off at will. RPM is constant. Selected gear is constant. Speed is constant. Throttle is constant. Only the D and M mode is changing.
> 
> In the test case I developed, It does turn the noise off And on, which points to something being commanded by the software between D and M that turns the noise on and off in that test case only.
> 
> ...


I'll mess with this today and report back!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Doing this while power braking doesn't do much for me...I get some "shhhhhh" noise but it doesn't matter if in D, S, or M or moving it around. I get it in third gear regardless of D/S/M while accelerating from a slow roll and tranny in third....100% of the time.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Doing this while power braking doesn't do much for me...I get some "shhhhhh" noise but it doesn't matter if in D, S, or M or moving it around. I get it in third gear regardless of D/S/M while accelerating from a slow roll and tranny in third....100% of the time.


It is either my hearing is gone or I am doing it wrong. I tried all methods and can't hear it. I even had some one with me to stand there and listen and nothing. My current mileage is 2600. As for the third gear thing, like was covered in another thread, I didn't give up as I kept on trying it (despite being said that it is a FWD issue) as if I did succeed I would let all know. I will try it on it again after a road trip when the car is at operating temperature (I did the method in cold start).


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Doing this while power braking doesn't do much for me...I get some "shhhhhh" noise but it doesn't matter if in D, S, or M or moving it around. I get it in third gear regardless of D/S/M while accelerating from a slow roll and tranny in third....100% of the time.


Yeah I get it in 3rd at slow speeds for sure also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> It is either my hearing is gone or I am doing it wrong. I tried all methods and can't hear it. I even had some one with me to stand there and listen and nothing. My current mileage is 2600. As for the third gear thing, like was covered in another thread, I didn't give up as I kept on trying it (despite being said that it is a FWD issue) as if I did succeed I would let all know. I will try it on it again after a road trip when the car is at operating temperature (I did the method in cold start).


No problem. Thank you for still trying. Keep an ear out for it. If only VW could have your car to use as a good actor and do some part swapping to isolate the noise maker lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

I get the noise in 3rd and also I am starting to develop the noise slightly during acceleration through the gears. I read that placing the Jettas in sport mode will stop the noise. I tried sport mode and premium gas on the Atlas and I still had the noise. (Someone mentioned in one of the threads they thought it was caused by too little torque.)

I honestly think a fluid test would ease most people’s minds. I have less than 13k on mine so it will be a while before I have the fluid changed.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

shadytheatlas said:


> I get the noise in 3rd and also I am starting to develop the noise slightly during acceleration through the gears. I read that placing the Jettas in sport mode will stop the noise. I tried sport mode and premium gas on the Atlas and I still had the noise. (Someone mentioned in one of the threads they thought it was caused by too little torque.)
> 
> I honestly think a fluid test would ease most people’s minds. I have less than 13k on mine so it will be a while before I have the fluid changed.


It's basically lugging. Regular gas has zero to do with this noise. A simple TCU re-map would sort this issue completely.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

shadytheatlas said:


> I get the noise in 3rd and also I am starting to develop the noise slightly during acceleration through the gears. I read that placing the Jettas in sport mode will stop the noise. I tried sport mode and premium gas on the Atlas and I still had the noise. (Someone mentioned in one of the threads they thought it was caused by too little torque.)
> 
> I honestly think a fluid test would ease most people’s minds. I have less than 13k on mine so it will be a while before I have the fluid changed.


V6 or 2.0T? FWD or AWD?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

2018 R-Line, SEL V6 AWD, Manufacture date of September 2017.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

shadytheatlas said:


> 2018 R-Line, SEL V6 AWD, Manufacture date of September 2017.


Thanks. Good data point. This confirms this is a noise regardless of AWD or FWD.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Alrighty, I finally asked my neighbor to drive her Atlas. She has a 2018 SE 2WD 3.6 purchased in summer of 2017. Yes, it makes this noise BUT it's much more muted than mine. Same condition - accelerate from a slow roll in third. It just not as loud but it does make a noise. I'm going with "they all do it" and many don't notice it - she was like "what?".


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

KarstGeo said:


> Alrighty, I finally asked my neighbor to drive her Atlas. She has a 2018 SE 2WD 3.6 purchased in summer of 2017. Yes, it makes this noise BUT it's much more muted than mine. Same condition - accelerate from a slow roll in third. It just not as loud but it does make a noise. I'm going with "they all do it" and many don't notice it - she was like "what?".


Now your neighbor won't stop hearing the noise.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Listen for it....I think that's what you hear before the wookie growl takes over. He's power braking to take off.....

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fLfyyoCxoNw&feature=youtu.be

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Listen for it....I think that's what you hear before the wookie growl takes over. He's power braking to take off.....


I think your right about that.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Listen for it....I think that's what you hear before the wookie growl takes over. He's power braking to take off.....
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fLfyyoCxoNw&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Its very subtle. Not as clear as your youtube video or of the other one of somebody trying to go up a slight hill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Do we have any 2.0T guys that have this issue? Need just one to at least cover all bases. 

Because if not, then why would V6 have it and not 2.0T? Different shift logic or torque converter or?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Andre VW said:


> ....Because if not, then why would V6 have it and not 2.0T? Different shift logic or torque converter or?...


There is a zero chance the same transmission setup is used for the V6 and 2.0T. the engine's power/torque profile are quite different.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Andre VW said:


> Do we have any 2.0T guys that have this issue? Need just one to at least cover all bases.
> 
> Because if not, then why would V6 have it and not 2.0T? Different shift logic or torque converter or?
> 
> ...


May be we should ask smith VW guys if they can explain that sound. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxer4u (Apr 23, 2019)

New member here...

I just purchased a 19 Atlas SEL R-Line AWD and I hear the noise as well. I thought it was odd but didn’t think much of it.


----------



## qwertykid00 (Sep 9, 2017)

Yep. Have this issue - exactly as described when slowing to a stop and then accelerating. Or going uphill. Dealer told me it’s normal. They even road tested another Atlas and it did same noise. It’s frankly quite embarrassing. 

I purchased my 2018 Atlas SEL VR6 in Sept 2017. Build date of Sept 2017.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Sent emails to both and Car and Driver and Motor Trend. Its been almost 2 weeks now. No response from them. 

Trying to line up a time for a co-worker to bring his wifes VR6 atlas to work to confirm if they have noise. He says he doesnt hear it.

Going to download Erwin manuals from VW site this weekend. Want to try something with the intake manifold flap by disconnecting it and making sure it doesnt actuate...just to be sure that case is surely closed.

The fact that we dont think the 2.0T does this intrigues me. May have to fake a test drive of a 2.0T at a dealer just to confirm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qwertykid00 (Sep 9, 2017)

Thanks for the update. The Jetta folks seem to have the same issue and there is another whole Reddit link on the other thread in this atlas forum about a potential lawsuit action on behalf of Jetta owners. Crazy. 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/#/topics/9297925


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

The Self Study on the Aisin 8 Speed for the Atlas, Tiguan and Arteon is at link below. Nothing special about 3rd gear that I see. The Electric Auxiliary hydraulic pump would explain why we have a run down noise when you turn car off but not during auto start/stop.
 https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10159424-0001.pdf


Also, some insight at link below from VW into scraping noise that the Jetta folks are having. Maybe Same noise as ours except they have it at 5th gear, low RPM. VW says its Torque converter noise from stator operation and is normal.
 https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10159353-0001.pdf



Here’s where it gets weird. Jetta torque converter potential improper installation.
 https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10157344-9999.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worldbestsporting (May 8, 2019)

*Sport Mode*

This transmission mapping issue can be reduced in SPORT Mode.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

KBB noticed same sound on their long term Atlas review status.

Were not crazy after all. Lets see what they will do at their next scheduled service for the 20k milestone.

 https://www.kbb.com/car-news/2018-volkswagen-atlas-sel-premium-4motion-ownership-review/2100005683/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

They will do nothing b/c there is nothing to fix. Good a reviewer has mentioned it though. I'm quite sure VW is well aware of this noise and has looked at it and knows this isn't a problem but just an annoyance.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> They will do nothing b/c there is nothing to fix. Good a reviewer has mentioned it though. I'm quite sure VW is well aware of this noise and has looked at it and knows this isn't a problem but just an annoyance.


:thumbup::thumbup: Consumers today are such whiners.


----------



## mustardketchup (May 28, 2019)

worldbestsporting said:


> This transmission mapping issue can be reduced in SPORT Mode.


Yes i agree and can confirm putting in S helps, it actually solves the issue for me and makes the drive even better and more responsive.

I really think that this is software map issue, in D and not a mechanical issue, otherwise other cars like the Lexus RX would also have this issue and many other 8 gear Toyotas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

mustardketchup said:


> Yes i agree and can confirm putting in S helps, it actually solves the issue for me and makes the drive even better and more responsive.
> 
> I really think that this is software map issue, in D and not a mechanical issue, otherwise other cars like the Lexus RX would also have this issue and many other 8 gear Toyotas.
> 
> ...


It still doesn't eliminate that condition of hanging third on a near-stop but yes, seems to downshift more frequently to 1/2.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I was driving a 2019 SE Tech for about 1,000 miles while my Arteon was being replaced- It made the shhhh noise almost every time I accelerated lightly from a stop. If I accelerated with more power, it would not make the noise.

Sometimes, our 2019 Jetta would do that as well. But the Arteon does not seem to. It appears to be certain mattings of the Aisin 8 spd.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

ice4life said:


> I was driving a 2019 SE Tech for about 1,000 miles while my Arteon was being replaced- It made the shhhh noise almost every time I accelerated lightly from a stop. If I accelerated with more power, it would not make the noise.
> 
> Sometimes, our 2019 Jetta would do that as well. But the Arteon does not seem to. It appears to be certain mattings of the Aisin 8 spd.


What was wrong with your Arteon? Didn't you have an Atlas that went back and a Jetta?


----------



## mustardketchup (May 28, 2019)

I also notice that it could be related the Custom Mode setting that is creating that Ssshhh sound. Drove a different different Atlas today in regular Normal mode D, no issues. 

I am going to try again once i get my Atlas SEL-P back, in the shop for the passenger door rattle fix.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Just purchased a 2019 SEL R-Line 4Motion with a build date of 05/2019 and it's also making this noise, hit the gas from a slow roll and it seems to make the "Shhh" sound and lags a bit, press the gas harder and it will downshift and the noise goes away. Almost thought it was fan noise before I saw this post.

This is all in Normal mode.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Before I got my Atlas last week I thought nothing of the reported SHHHH noise. Now that I have had it for a few days and started driving with the windows down.....holy crap.....calling it a SHHH noise is a bit of an understatement. It's pretty loud and grind-y sounding. It doesn't sound good and is very obvious. I''' do some testing and report back.


----------



## buccad (Aug 12, 2019)

V6 SEL Premium chiming in. I definitely have heard this. I’d like to see what comes of it


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

It's more like shaking marbles in a tin can type noise... extremely loud.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

I actually like that noise, sounds like a box truck. I have 0 intentions of having it checked out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> What was wrong with your Arteon? Didn't you have an Atlas that went back and a Jetta?


It was damaged at the port, and VWofA replaced it via trade assistance (since once again they had zero vehicles which were not already allocated at the port). The Atlas was bought back over the digital cockpit issues. The Jetta was surprisingly solid. This brand just can't seem to build (or stand behind) $40-50k cars to save its life. Cars half the price, they seem to have down.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Saw some one Facebook just posted there is an investigation into the Tiguan with regards to the same transmission. It talked about leaks but brought up the noise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

buickman_86 said:


> Saw some one Facebook just posted there is an investigation into the Tiguan with regards to the same transmission. It talked about leaks but brought up the noise.


They were investigating the 2019 Jetta as well with the same transmission. The outcome was pretty sad though as they said the noise was related to the torque converter and "normal operation." There was one internal doc which said it could have been related to an improperly seated TC, but I honestly think it is the way it operates to increase efficiency. An extended lock-up of sorts, which just sounds awful if you happen to hear it under low engine power.

I think they need to do something as it is effecting Jettas, Tiguans, and Atlases. That is basically half of their lineup now..


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Last service I asked the service advisor about this noise. Really cool guy. He talked freely about common Atlas issues. He said VW is still saying it’s normal. He did say they seem to only get complaints from 4-Motion owners. I thought that was odd. I also told him there is a video online of a guy cutting open the torque converter. He was surprised by that. He knew about sport mode helping reduce the noise. My Atlas actually makes the noise from a stop now. It’s not as noticeable but the noise is there.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

shadytheatlas said:


> Last service I asked the service advisor about this noise. Really cool guy. He talked freely about common Atlas issues. He said VW is still saying it’s normal. He did say they seem to only get complaints from 4-Motion owners. I thought that was odd. I also told him there is a video online of a guy cutting open the torque converter. He was surprised by that. He knew about sport mode helping reduce the noise. My Atlas actually makes the noise from a stop now. It’s not as noticeable but the noise is there.


This makes sense to me (4Mo being more pronounced) w/r to what is causing the noise. In the 4Mo vehicles there is more resistance in the drivetrain to overcome (even though it's fwd-biased) and the issue is caused by the tranny map keeping it in too high a gear from slow starts (3rd gear vs. 2nd) causing the t-converter to ahve to work hard to get it going causing the noise. In the 4Mo vehicles, this is more pronounced. I buy it. My neighbor's non-4Mo makes the noise but it is much more muted than mine....she didn't even notice it. This whole issue is sorted with a simple tweak to the TCU tune.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> This makes sense to me (4Mo being more pronounced) w/r to what is causing the noise. In the 4Mo vehicles there is more resistance in the drivetrain to overcome (even though it's fwd-biased) and the issue is caused by the tranny map keeping it in too high a gear from slow starts (3rd gear vs. 2nd) causing the t-converter to ahve to work hard to get it going causing the noise. In the 4Mo vehicles, this is more pronounced. I buy it. My neighbor's non-4Mo makes the noise but it is much more muted than mine....she didn't even notice it. This whole issue is sorted with a simple tweak to the TCU tune.


I'm calling b.s. for one reason: my 19 Jetta was fwd and made the noise, and my 19 Arteon is 4mo and doesn't make the noise. They all have the same granny tranny.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

ice4life said:


> I'm calling b.s. for one reason: my 19 Jetta was fwd and made the noise, and my 19 Arteon is 4mo and doesn't make the noise. They all have the same granny tranny.


Its not BS. And its not all same tranny. Different engine torque curve, different shift mapping, different vehicle weight and possibly even different torque converter turbine components. I wouldnt compare model to model. Stick to Atlas only for this discussion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Andre VW said:


> Its not BS. And its not all same tranny. Different engine torque curve, different shift mapping, different vehicle weight and possibly even different torque converter turbine components. I wouldnt compare model to model. Stick to Atlas only for this discussion.


It's the same Aisin 8 speed on all models:









Also, it is literally the same exact issue on the Jetta, which has been discussed in multiple threads. There's even a class action suit currently, so this is not news by any means. It is entirely relevant to the thread.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...nny-noise-issues-current-owners-please-advise
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-class-action-against-VW-over-%93the-noise%94
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9221701-2019-New-Jetta-transmission-anomaly


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

ice4life said:


> It's the same Aisin 8 speed on all models:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Respectfully, I agree its all an Aisin 8 speed from a high level. Not literally the same though. Different torque ratings, different gear spread and different final drive ratios. And thats the transmission. Torque converters would likely be different. Shift logic would likely be different.

Ive researched in the past (few months back) to see how the Jetta issue relates but it seems the Jetta folks talk about a different sound that happens more after 30mph+ in 3rd or 4th gear. And the Jetta one is more of a grumble sound than the “shhhh” on the Atlas.

Idk. Ive got my 10k service coming up so I will put in my formal complaint then and some formal bitching. And will see what happens. Not going to kill myself over it. I only hear it twice per day and that is at my neighborhood stop sign and thats when I drive it on a weekend. My wife could careless and doesnt even notice. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Andre VW said:


> Respectfully, I agree its all an Aisin 8 speed from a high level. Not literally the same though. Different torque ratings, different gear spread and different final drive ratios. And thats the transmission. Torque converters would likely be different. Shift logic would likely be different.
> 
> Ive researched in the past (few months back) to see how the Jetta issue relates but it seems the Jetta folks talk about a different sound that happens more after 30mph+ in 3rd or 4th gear. And the Jetta one is more of a grumble sound than the “shhhh” on the Atlas.
> 
> Idk. Ive got my 10k service coming up so I will put in my formal complaint then and some formal bitching. And will see what happens. Not going to kill myself over it. I only hear it twice per day and that is at my neighborhood stop sign and thats when I drive it on a weekend. My wife could careless and doesnt even notice.


Fair enough- At the end of the day, you're technically correct that transmission matting does alter the specifics of a transmission's output. In this case, the noise. I can tell you having owned the 19' Jetta, and having owned the 18' Atlas (plus having driven another 19' Atlas during our 19' Arteon replacement), that the sound is consistent. A wooshing noise from a stop. I know some people were experiencing other noises at 30mph, which was a grinding noise upon taking their foot off the accelerator, but first hand I experienced the wooshing noise from a stand-still as well.

What concerns me more is that VW is hiding under a rock with this issue (no surprise with this brand). As I understand, from an industry standpoint, they do not want to make any mapping changes, as it changes the emissions output of the vehicle and they would have to get the MY re-certified. That is why 2018 Tiguan owners cannot get the mapping flash that the 2019 has as it has a different emissions output. I would not put it past VW trying to avoid a recall due to the emissions changes and their history with dieselgate.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I've been watching discussions on this issue, and what I keep wondering about all the other cars with the same Aisin 8-speed--Volvos, BMWs, Lexuses, etc. If they don't have the issue and the Atlas (and Jetta) do, that seems to cut strongly in favor of it being a mapping issue as opposed to basic a hardware issue--although I'm sure there's some extent of hardware differences between the VW applications and the transmissions used by other brands, so who knows, that could also be the cause. Anyway, if it is a mapping issue, the EPA theory on why VW won't just re-map it away makes a lot of sense -- there must be significant emissions or certification implications to an OEM re-mapping a transmission and VW is obviously gun-shy about those kinds of risks.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

One thing I want to try one day is a different transmission fluid. Just a tad thicker. Maybe run Amsoil ATF fluid for these instead of the VW version. Or even run the Toyota World Standard ATF oil. Those are compatible with the Aisin 8 speeds in Toyota and BMW (X1, X3) and others that use the FWD based 8 speed Aisin.

Whos at 40k miles already? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

In case anybody missed the fix, try this. Put the transmission into manual mode and downshift to 2nd gear. Done. Noise gone.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Icantdrive65 said:


> In case anybody missed the fix, try this. Put the transmission into manual mode and downshift to 2nd gear. Done. Noise gone.


If I follow your fix...then I cant drive 65.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Andre VW said:


> If I follow your fix...then I cant drive 65.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see what you did there... lol.

When I hear the noise I floor the gas pedal until it stops.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

shadytheatlas said:


> I see what you did there... lol.
> 
> When I hear the noise I floor the gas pedal until it stops.


Just need to get the RPM in third gear above ~1500 and it's gone.


----------



## FormerExplorerOwner (Feb 24, 2020)

*2019 Atlas SEL 4-Motion - Still an issue.*

I have a 2019 Atlas SEL 4 motion with 2400 miles on it and this was noticeable low speed noise from Day 2 after I bought the vehicle. Shouldn’t whatever the issue is be covered under warranty? with the instructions here.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

FormerExplorerOwner said:


> I have a 2019 Atlas SEL 4 motion with 2400 miles on it and this was noticeable low speed noise from Day 2 after I bought the vehicle. Shouldn’t whatever the issue is be covered under warranty? with the instructions here.


Because it's just a noise and not an actual "malfunction", VW has no plan to "fix it". They say it's just a sound. Whether they "should" address it is another story, but as of now they have no plans nor obligation to "fix" this sound.


----------



## Hadziabdulah (Mar 13, 2019)

Is this happening on new 2020 models?


----------



## FormerExplorerOwner (Feb 24, 2020)

Dealership service request results on 2019 Atlas 2019-sel-premium-4motion:
J# 2 32VWZ TORQUE CONVERTER HOURS: TECH(S):2071
CHECK FOR NOISE WHEN ACCELERATING AT SLOW SPEED DURING A SLOW SPEED TURN. HAPPENS ABOUT SO% OF THE TIME. THE SOUND IS NOTICEABLE WITH THE WINDOW OPEN TEST DRIVE AND INSPECT FOR NOISE SLOVJ SPEED ACCELERATION, VERIFIED HISSING NOISE, *NOISE IS CHARACTERISTIC TO THE V6 ENGINE AND IS CONSIDERED NORMAL*, VERIFIED WITH ANOTHER VEHICLE WITH SAME ENGINE

I believe the issue may be the Torque Converter. If the TC eventually fails as a result of whatever it is, should it be covered under warranty?
:banghead: Does anybody have a REAL diagnosis yet?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Video explaining torque converter noise on a Volkswagen Atlas.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz7lCLkWpvs


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> Video explaining torque converter noise on a Volkswagen Atlas.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz7lCLkWpvs


That video explains more the engine shutdown noise caused by those springs being not fully spread out due to loss of centrifugal force.

The acceleration noise is likely in the other component he removes that also had springs on it.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Hadziabdulah said:


> Is this happening on new 2020 models?


Yes it does. It’s happening on all V6 vehicles with the 8 speed. I had it on my 2019 SEL v6 and I hear it on my 2020 Cross Sport too. 

Not worried a bit about it, it’s normal.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

autostrophic said:


> Yes it does. It’s happening on all V6 vehicles with the 8 speed. I had it on my 2019 SEL v6 and I hear it on my 2020 Cross Sport too.
> 
> Not worried a bit about it, it’s normal.


100% - right way to think about it. Annoying? Yes. Causing a future issue? Data doesn't support....yet!


----------

